# Nirvana Aurora Indica Grow Hempy Style



## GrowinGreen

*Day 1: Beginning Germination*

Just received my seeds and am ready to get started. The seeds I got are Aurora Indica and AK48 from Nirvana. I also received 1 G13 Super Skunk (fem) and 5 G13 Thai Super Skunk. So the seed stock now consists of White Widow, Bubblicious, Belladonna, Aurora Indica, AK48, Super Skunk and Thai Super Skunk

Space is an issue so I just germ'ed 4 Aurora Indica's. Now I am just waiting for them to show their tap root so I can put them in rockwool

I grow in 2 gallon hempy buckets. The medium I use is hydroton and I use the Flora 3 part series nutes... I also use KoolBloom and Super Plant Tonic. I will veg under (6) 4' florescent shop lights and flower under a 400 HPS.

---


----------



## kalikisu

cant wait to see the little ones.


----------



## GrowinGreen

Me either kalikisu- here is some eye candy of the WW while we are waiting.

---


----------



## 420benny

Mind if I watch?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

This is going to be a good grow! I like what you already have going.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

haha, never thought of that, using a cage-like enclosure where the lights just rest on top. It's so simple I never would have thought of that! I've always been apt to hang my lights. Interesting indeed!


----------



## rosskemp

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> Me either! Here is some eye candy of the WW while you are waiting.
> 
> As you can see, 3 are staying short with small spaces between the nodes (which I want), and the other 2 are stretching a little bit (which I don't want)... maybe they will turn out to be males, but who really knows, right?
> 
> Enjoy


why do you keep them like a dog(in a cage)?! lol... :hubba::holysheep:


----------



## Pothead420

i read hempy buckets were using just perlite but it will work great with the hydroton my buddy does it and gets awesome growth :hubba:


----------



## GrowinGreen

Pothead420- I'm not sure about the specifics, but hempy buckets were the first kind of grow I tried. I like the simplicity of them ...nothing to break on you. I guess I just have a habit of calling any bucket with a hole in it a hempy bucket.  I'm pretty sure he preferred a 50/50 mix of perlite and vermiculite.

But I really like the hydroton- heavy enough to support the weight of the plant and it still has the wicking and absorption characteristics.


----------



## GrowinGreen

And here they are ... 4 newly born AIs.

---


----------



## Marsrover1

hiya GG got my AI pics in the gallery check em out there 21 days out not to sure when i should start flowering about 8 in now might wait till 12 in then start em


----------



## Lemmongrass

you grow AI before? im very interested in this strain. it stuck in my head for some reason when i was looking at strains the first time ages ago before i produced anything and it just stuck like a spear. is there anything special about them?


----------



## Marsrover1

its a hydro grow GG, the foil is keeping light out of my nutes got a lil bit of open air just at the top of the basket, and the foil i can make lil gutters like to bring water closer to plant its working great so far ppm is looking good as well as ph, this thing is taking off like a rocket im getting at least 1  in growth per day. got em on 24hr light now  would it hurt to step em down to 18/6?

not really lotek, easy so far. i did some reserch and the ai strain has high tch 15-20% and is short,bushy and  grows fast. very impressed with the nervana seed bank germed 4 seeds all 4 poped and doing well, got 2 in dirt btw , and the hydro is blowing them away in terms of speed of growth and hardyness


----------



## GrowinGreen

My bad Mars- I should have looked closer. 

But no- it won't hurt the plants at all changing the light to 18/6.


----------



## GrowinGreen

Checked the seeds today- and well I probably should have put them in the rockwool yesterday. I never expected the taproots to grow this quick in 2 days. It was a little tricky getting them into the rockwool without damaging the taproot. The one with little growth I decided to put into the rockwool anyway- I hope it comes along.

---


----------



## Marsrover1

Looking good


----------



## GrowinGreen

Well they sure are growing fast- I just hope the last one sprouts up too.

---


----------



## GrowinGreen

I decided the seed that didn't sprout wasn't going to make it. It cracked and showed the taproot, but then there was no more growth... so I got rid of it and started to germ 1 more AI.

The other 3 seedlings are doing real well.

I finished making their final homes the other day. They are 2 gallon buckets from Ace Hardware for $1, can't beat that price. I think they will work real nice.

Hopefully the other seed germinates and catches up.

:guitar:


----------



## GrowinGreen

So out of the 4 AI beans I germ'ed 3 survived. One cracked and showed its taproot, but than stopped growing. So I germ'ed another one and it cracked and the taproot showed, but even it looks a little weird. The tap root is real thick and short and doesn't seem very flexible (I dunno it just looks weird) and it is taking forever to sprout.

Anyway they are vegging 24/0 under (4) 4' fluorescent tubes at 40W and 3050 lumens each and color temperature of 6500K so total of 160W and 12,200 lumens @ 6500K.

I also have another light with (2) 4' fluorescent tubes at 40W and 1900 lumens each and color temperature of 3100K so total of 80W and 3800 lumens @ 3100K. That is the red color you are seeing in the pictures.

So total light is: 240W and 16,000 lumens for a 4' x 1.5' area

I have been watering the 3 seedlings with ~3mL/gallon of FloraNova grow and ~10mL of SPT at a pH ~5.8 everyday a couple times. They are doing real good. In a couple weeks (when the roots hit the res) I will only have to water them every couple of days.

:bong1:


----------



## Marsrover1

check out my album GG updated it girls are looking great


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks  for shareing...plants are looking good..and have you picked a place to flower in yet.  I am experimenting with a SCOG  made outta a milk crate:rofl:  your dog kennel had me thinking.  those hemppy buckets are pretty light ...yes?  can you secure the buckets to the kennel?  and place in a larger room  and make a scrog?..lol..I dont I am haveing a blast growing in diffrent thigs and in diffrent ways..oh  and i am high as HELL  :giggle:  Thanks again   and KEEP M *GREEN*


----------



## Muddy Paws

The hydroton with a hempy bucket is a great idea! The hydroton will wick water up from the reservoir and keep the clay pellets moist all the way to the top.

 (Sorry, it just occurred to me how well this will probably work. )

 If you think about it..there is no way you can over water that...the rootballs from this will be GNARLY and your yeilds exceptional! You may need to lower your drain a bit, I say this only because 1" from the bottom will usually do the trick, but if it works this way,  :headbang2: 

 I'll give ya 50 good Marine Corps push-ups if I'm wrong


----------



## GrowinGreen

If you have been following along then you know 1 of the 4 beginning AI seeds didn't germinate properly. So I started a new one and in post #24 I mentioned the new AI seed was also looking strange. Well I decided it wasn't going to make it either. It sprouted up, but the cotyledons never formed- weird.

So 2 bad seeds in the pack

Anyways, I don't want to waste another AI seed. I have 5 left I want to save for later- but I did decide to germ 1 of the AK48 seeds. So this grow will also include 1 AK48.

---


----------



## Muddy Paws

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> Although I'm sure 1" would work I have always used 2" with success and the actual hempy himself suggested 2", fyi



 That's awesome, man! I'll put the res higher on my next grow 

 There are a lot of myths about what works and doesn't with a Hempy bucket, it really works great with any medium, though. I use internal res (Hempy) buckets with soil and it performs almost  as well as most other mediums!

 I'm sittin in on this one fer sure, GG!


----------



## GrowinGreen

I decided to re-potted the 3 AI seedlings to compensate for the stretch that occurred. It was a chore to do. I had to be real careful with the hydroton, much easier to do with perlite. I also added a fan to the closet to thicken up the stems.

---


----------



## goneindawind

babies lookin good!!! aurora is a great strain.


----------



## thedonofchronic

looking good man
im going to try this.
first im going to try the vermiculite and perlite mix
so after i cleaned my bucket and drill the hole 2'' from the bottom,
i just fill the bucket with the mix and plant and feed?


----------



## thedonofchronic

its good you type that much, gives more info lol.
no i dont feed my plants anything but water for bout 2 weeks
and ill probably be starting seeds. i usually just go the paper towel and zip lock bag method. then plant the seed in the soil.
same thing with the perlite vermiculite mix?


and should i transplant to bigger buckets as it grows
or just start it in a big bucket


----------



## Greenhead

Hey GG!!! Good thread hope you can tell us about the THI Skunk got some too! From reading here I think we all do! Let us know how the smoke and high is. Keep up yhe good camera work You Da Man On Da Kodak! BTW With my 4 legged kids (5) the cage would be the only way to keep my grow safe(LOL) Great idea will make a note on that!!


----------



## dollarspot73

Hey GG,,,nice looking grow,,,still in research stage,,,but very interested to see how short and bushy your AI gets,,,,looking for something similar for my room....thanks for the good info!


----------



## thedonofchronic

growing green looking good
i know nothing about hydro yet.. sorry.

mind helping me out brother?
i got vermiculite and perlite. i have a bunch of different buckets.
got seeds, so do i need hydroponic nutrients?
and is it just a mix of vermiculite and perlite? its enough?
do i just germ the seed and plant it like in soil?
must take forever for the roots to get down there. do i start with a big bucket?
sorry i have alot of questions..


----------



## thedonofchronic

thanks alot man
really really sorry i dont mean to hijack your thread here,
pm if you want to,
but where do i get the rockwool cubes? hydro store?
and how does it grow its roots in the cubes? 

i got some blueberry im going to try with this method.
thanks for all the help, well appreciated
cant wait to see how yours will turn out


----------



## thedonofchronic

last question
i read that,
so you start the seeds in the small rockwool cubes then when they get a bit bigger you transplant em?
is it hard to transplant them?
haha its confusing to me


----------



## GrowinGreen

Yeah Don- transplanting isn't hard- you just have to be careful not to damage the roots. This is what I do... I have a gatorade bottle with the top and bottom cut off. I place this in the middle of the bucket in the medium- so you have that round area with no medium and it blocks anything from falling into the hole you just made. Then hold the plant in the rockwool cube where you want it and slowly pull the gatorade bottle out over the plant. The hydroton will fall into place around the rockwool. Ta da.

---


----------



## thedonofchronic

alright that makes sense.
ill have to do it myself.
although i wont be using the same medium as you.
i should still do this pretty much the same right?
if so, itll prolly be easier then using hydroton.
i have to wait till my grow room is clear before i can even touch any of my 10 BB beans.
thanks alot for the help man happy growing.
TDOC


----------



## 420benny

Howdy GG! Nice looking grow you got. About your idea with the gatorade bottle. I like it! Do you leave it in there, or lift it out once you get the hydroton in place? Seems like you could just slide it right off the start, unless the leaves are huge. But, I doubt that. What a strain that would make, huh?


----------



## GrowinGreen

Thanks benny! Nope- I don't leave the bottle in there. After I have the plant situated where I want it and all covered I slowly pull the bottle out. I have never had problems removing it because of the leaves being too big, but that would be a nice problem to have!


----------



## Marsrover1

:holysheep:  Bummer G.G. 3 of the 4 were males. still waiting on the 4th (shes) in dirt..

can you lowrider grow theses AI's?


----------



## swiftgt

looking good man,
ive just germed 3 ak48's from nervana too!
i have some pics on my G.J


----------



## GrowinGreen

The "sick" one is a trooper, but might be replaced here soon :fid:

---


----------



## thedonofchronic

so am i going to see the spurt
when the roots hit the res?

looking good bro

:ciao:


----------



## swiftgt

cool,
i started mine in rockwool!
there about 2/3 days old now,you can see a close up of 
my ak48 on the first pic of my last post on my G.J!


----------



## thedonofchronic

yeah couldve been. well see.
ill be asking for your help if i decide do to this bucket.
it wouldnt be for another month ish tho till i harvest
keep doin what your doing man


----------



## Marsrover1

:yay: its a GIRL :bong2: yea G.G. just like 2 weeks of veg then flower them


----------



## GrowinGreen

WW anyone?

:hubba:


----------



## swiftgt

yea please!
looking good GG!
how long are they into flower?


----------



## swiftgt

yea they look fairly tasty now,
i bet you getting abit excited now!


----------



## swiftgt

ha yea id say so! well there very nice ww
so how are yours getting on today?


----------



## GrowinGreen

Hey swift- they are doing good, the one in the first pic is growing real fast and nice. The one in the 2nd picture is taking its time, but so far has a real nice structure- it is my favorite. And 3 picture is of the "sick" one- it will probably be replaced soon by 1 AK48.

---


----------



## swiftgt

what prob's did you have?
slimey stalk where the water touchs?
thats the only prob i had and it was from the hoze kinking when i closed the lid,reducing the air flow...lame!
when did you take those clones?
is that trichs i see on one of those clones?!
thats prop why your finding it hard to get roots,
it seems to be a bit harder to get roots out of a flowering clone because some dont survive the change from flowering to veg phase,
not impossable though!
yea they sound crazy fast, where did you get AI the seeds?


----------



## swiftgt

hold on ive tryed the paint method, i dont recommend it dude, its very hard to stop the paint cracking and comming off the plastic box,
get alu tape in a hardware store and use that,
its easyer and way neatrer plus it reflects light!
but i dont think it was the light getting in that slows down the rooting,
just stick with it and if they survive long enough they will root!
well they look like very good seeds alright!


----------



## goneindawind

wowser those white widows are doing awsome really comeing along nice. the aurora is a great smoke nice smooth taste.


----------



## thedonofchronic

my bubble cloner is covered with a clear lid
why do you guys want it light proof


----------



## swiftgt

well it stops unwanted growth in your nute tank,
and i heard that roots grow faster without light then in light,


----------



## GrowinGreen

goneindawind said:
			
		

> wowser those white widows are doing awsome really comeing along nice. the aurora is a great smoke nice smooth taste.



thanks man, I really like the way the WW looks, the long white hairs mmmmm

and I can't wait to try the AI, have been wanting to grow it for awhile now.


----------



## GrowinGreen

Where I am at the RH varies between 10-15%- not very high, and I'm sure in my closet it is even lower

So today I went to this thrift store which for some reason always seems to have humidifiers- they had about 5 different ones, but I decided to get this "Honeywell Natural Cool Moisture Humidifer" for $8.00! This thing is awesome- it shows the RH of the room and can be set for a RH of 40% - 85%. It has a lot of other nice settings too.

Last picture is of the new AI seedling in its mini bucket

---


----------



## swiftgt

$8 that cost $8 bucks,
thats a dam good buy man well done!
you have an eye for bargans!
yea thats cool,my self i have a de-humidifierin my room,
i got it for free...well i robbed it on my brother!
my rh is about 85% if i dont keep it down!
but with the de-humidifier i can get it down to less then 40%
great for flowering!
those ak's are looking good!


----------



## swiftgt

yea it was high enough!,sorted now,and it looks like im mould free!
and only a week  or two to go!


----------



## GrowinGreen

Well I am for certain the roots are finally down in the reservoir for all 3 plants- so they should be taking off now. I base this on the fact that I can actually see a root from the "sick" plant which is the smallest of them all.

1st picture is of the root that can be seen from the drainage hole. This is a good sign- hopefully it will finally start growing now after being stunted for a week.

2nd picture is of the "sick" AI that the roots are visible in.

3rd picture is of of my personal favorite of the three- I have a feeling it is going to be very short and stout with fatty leaves.

4th picture is of the other AI- also looks real good, but might not be as stout as the previous one. But I guess you can't really tell right now- this one definitely looks the healthiest.

The AK48 seedling and other AI seedling in the cups are doing good too.

---


----------



## swiftgt

looking good dude!
yea looks like burn alright, and as the plants are so small its too easy to burn them! keep with the nute mix your giving them for maybe another week before you go up,just to make sure you dont fry em!
there comming on though!


----------



## GrowinGreen

Here are more flowering pictures of the 2 WW- love the way these have grown. They both have a really strong sweet/citrus smell and the buds are getting thicker everyday. I think they are going to have some nice colas on them as well.

---


----------



## GrowinGreen

I left my closet door open and my dog took it as an invitation to have a tasty green snack

She ate ALL of my AIs :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## thedonofchronic

my condolences...
ive heard that happen a few times on
this forum.
what are you left with?


----------



## GrowinGreen

Alright- I'm a liar.   

They are still alive and kicking- my dog knows better than that

*APRIL FOOOLS*, hope you had a good one!


----------



## swiftgt

ha yea happy april fools G.G!


----------



## thedonofchronic

haha well, you got me.

good to hear theyre okay.
still waiting for theyre big boost i see?


----------



## Marsrover1

lol to funnie G.G.


----------



## swiftgt

ha i read that april fools earlyer today and didnt get tricked and when i saw it just there,i did.... d'oh! dam im stoned!


----------



## swiftgt

yea its the joy's of being high i guess!


----------



## GrowinGreen

These AIs seem to be vegging slower than any other strain I have grown- but they look real good and I love the stature. Other people have said their AIs loved the nutrients- these ones seem to hate them- keep getting burnt!

The AK48 & AI seedlings are doing good too.

--


----------



## Vegs

> The water I have been using is store bought artesian water... maybe there is something special in it lol



I use Distilled Water only and am told that the only difference between the artsy fartsie Artesian water and Distilled is that the Distilled has all the hard minerals removed while the artisan doesn't and could be fortified.

Oh well, regardless, I've used the artsy crap when Distilled was out and never noticed a difference.


----------



## GrowinGreen

Vegs said:
			
		

> I use Distilled Water only and am told that the only difference between the artsy fartsie Artesian water and Distilled is that the Distilled has all the hard minerals removed while the artisan doesn't and could be fortified.
> 
> Oh well, regardless, I've used the artsy crap when Distilled was out and never noticed a difference.



Hey Vegs, thanks for the info- but yeah I only used that artesian water for germ in the ziplocks. It was just as cheap as the distilled water. But I've just been using regular tap water since than- we get our water from a well and they seem to like it.


----------



## Vegs

Amen, I have yet to take that leap of faith or go through the process of testing my tap water...yet.


----------



## Marsrover1

Well G.G. last girl went morh on me im 0-4 now got last 6 seeds germing 1 week in 5 have popped lets try again...hope yours is going better lol   next run getting  fem seeds more exp but less hassle i hope


----------



## GrowinGreen

Vegs said:
			
		

> Amen, I have yet to take that leap of faith or go through the process of testing my tap water...yet.



Give it a shot! Save some of that money.
I've heard with tap water just let it sit out for 24 hours with the cap/lid off and let the chlorine evaporate- than it should be good.


----------



## GrowinGreen

Marsrover1 said:
			
		

> Well G.G. last girl went morh on me im 0-4 now got last 6 seeds germing 1 week in 5 have popped lets try again...hope yours is going better lol   next run getting  fem seeds more exp but less hassle i hope



Aw Mars, sorry to hear about your troubles- but hey it can only get better from here! Keep me updated on your new seeds. I'm just praying I have at least 1 female haha


----------



## Marsrover1

going to keep it growing, trying to keep the pollen sacks groomed off lol probly a waste of time, we'll just consider it an on going experiment its just to purdy to cut down ill keep ya posted


----------



## GrowinGreen

These AIs have gained height so slow. So slow. Pretty soon the secondary growth is going to catch up! If they keep this up they are going to be half foot tall bushes.

---


----------



## thedonofchronic

i love that plant man i love short and bushy
i want all my blueberries to be that stout if i can..
probably wont happen tho haha
looking dope
tdoc


----------



## swiftgt

they might be alittle slow but they sure look strong and fat!
nice work man!


----------



## Marsrover1

site wont let me post any more pics i get DCed every time i try


----------



## GrowinGreen

Yeah Mars- same thing happens to me. It's pretty frustrating. You just have to try again- we are all slaves to technology.


----------



## Marsrover1

I think i diswaded her from turning morph lol scraped off 4 pollen sacs on lower main nodes havent seen any since and shes almost 5' tall i stopped trying to count the buds on her lol glad i stayed my hand on killin her


----------



## GrowinGreen

I was looking at the plants today and noticed a weird leaf on one of them. It has the 7 normal leaves and then 2 other little leaves with round edges. Is this common with indicas?

---


----------



## thedonofchronic

what *exactly* is the ph for hydro and soil?
i hear different numbers all the time. i grow in soil


----------



## GrowinGreen

Hey don- for hydro it is said that a pH of 5.8 is the best for nutrient uptake. And for soil it is said that a pH of 6.5 is the best for nutrient uptake.


----------



## thedonofchronic

you think the hydro store would have a really good
ph reader? right now im using the color one i hate it


----------



## GrowinGreen

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> you think the hydro store would have a really good
> ph reader? right now im using the color one i hate it



Mmm they might have one- mine didn't. They just had the cheap ones for soil. You can get them off eBay- I got one that is used for like aquariums and pools it was only like $18 and works fine. Not as accurate as the ones for $100, but it works. My first grow I used the color test too and I actually still use it to make sure the pH meter is in the right spot. It might seem like pain but the color tests are pretty nice, and once you start getting the hang of mixing the nutrients you will start to get the pH exact everytime anyways


----------



## Marsrover1

heres a pic of her G.G. kinda blury camera sucks http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php?photo=7298&cat=678


----------



## thedonofchronic

yeah its just sometimes ill test my plain water
from the same tap and the ph will be different some days
like from 7.5-8 and stuff


----------



## Vegs

> I was looking at the plants today (imagine that) and noticed a weird leaf on one of them. It has the 7 normal leaves and then 2 other little leaves with round edges. Do you think these will turn into leaves just like the others and will have 9 total? Is this common with indicas?



I'm no expert so tkae it for whats it worth. I've had this small variation in a Blue Mystic grow where the more Indica Dominant pheno's sometimes had this what I called "bunching" of the leaves while in veg but once into flower the leaves get a little more skinner. I haven't played with many varieties yet but I have seen this on three separate Indica/Sativa varieties.


----------



## GrowinGreen

Well the AIs are really getting wide- but still not really any gain in height. 

The AI in the first picture is 5 inches tall and 14 inches wide. The side growths are out of control- it's like a little jungle in there.

The 2rd picture is of the tallest AI. The secondary side growths on it are also growing really fast. I guess this is just part of the AI genetics?

The 3rd picture is of the AI that was 'sick' early on and the growth was really stunted. Last week it finally took off and started growing again. It's hard to believe what it looked like a week ago.

And finally the last 2 pictures are of the AI and AK48 seedlings which will need to be transplanted soon.

---


----------



## Marsrover1

Mine did the same thing G.G. stayed short till around week 5 then they shot for the roof, and as for the burnt tips mine do that to must be the genetics i stayed light on the nutes as well fearing i was over feeding but nothing slowed them down cept me when i found they were males.(off with there heads) im useing the deep water bubble up method they seem to love it my 4 seedlings are 3 weeks out of bean and 5 in tall and 8in wide...


----------



## earlmaster09

MOJO


----------



## GrowinGreen

Alright, so in my above post #92- the plant in the 2nd picture is starting to mature and show sex- but I have no idea what it is. So I have a little game- help me sex my plant. What do you think it is male or female? Show me your sexing skills. :hubba:

---


----------



## thedonofchronic

ima go with male..


----------



## GrowinGreen

Alright don- no one asked you, jk

Well I'm going to go with female


----------



## BuddyLuv

Congratulations, it's a boy!


----------



## BuddyLuv

Males *usually* show sex first


----------



## leafminer

Yeah I think it's male, too.


----------



## BuddyLuv

Kill it.


----------



## Marsrover1

yup G.G. looks male


----------



## swiftgt

looks like it could be a male, but keep it going untill you can be sure,


----------



## BuddyLuv

swiftgt said:
			
		

> looks like it is a male, I would kill it for sure


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Very healthy!!


----------



## swiftgt

ha yea im glad buddy is not my parent as well!


----------



## Moto-Man

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> You've really got it out for these AIs, eh buddy? Thanks for the wishful thinking though! If you really are serious- I don't believe you can even tell the sex yet. Those pictures are of the only "preflower" that is even on the plant lol
> 
> But time will tell- and I'm definitely not ruling out it being male. I just don't think you can be that sure no matter how experienced you are.



Hey GG.. they really look nice and healthy, not sure I would worry about their height.. as for the ambivalent gender, I gotta agree w/ SwiftGT, give it a few more days and you'll be able to tell for sure. 

MOJO for you bro!


----------



## GrowinGreen

Well the 2 seedlings (1 AK48 and 1 AI) that are in the cups started yellowing in the leaves so I figured it was about time to transplant them.

I used the method I described in a previous thread- I cut the cup in 4 different spots and had a cooler filled with water. I than ripped the sides of the cup open and dunked it in the water- all the hydroton floated on the top and released the roots really easily. From there are I transplanted right into the 2 gallon bucket. I used half of a gatorade bottle to create a hole in the hydroton. The roots were really long and healthly looking. So it all went very, very smoothly- roots weren't damaged at all so hopefully there won't be any shock. I definitely recommend this to anyone using hydroton and transplanting.

Here is the thread I was talking about if anyone is interested:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40002

-------


----------



## BuddyLuv

I bet 10 oz of bud it is a boy.


----------



## GrowinGreen

lmao- it's a deal! jackass hah


----------



## BuddyLuv

:rofl:


----------



## Marsrover1

evening  ya'll heres an update G.G.http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/7359


----------



## GrowinGreen

Well if you have been following along in my journal you know of my "sick" AI that was very stunted at the beginning. Lately it has really been taking off! I haven't been checking it for sex because I expected it to show last- but to my surprise I took a close look and noticed the calyx and pistils! I am actually surprised this went female- it's been burnt really bad and I practiced some pinching on it in a few places.

To be specific it showed sex after 45 days of 24/0 lighting. So from 4 AIs I have 1 confirmed female!

The first picture is when she was young and was having problems- hard to believe she looks so good now.

So are you getting nervous Buddy? I would hate to take all your bud 

-----


----------



## BuddyLuv

yeah it doesn't matter what the rest are. The first plant you put a pic up of is a male.


----------



## BuddyLuv

circled in red is a nut


----------



## GrowinGreen

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> circled in red is a nut



NEVER!!!!!!!!!!! 

Wait so am I in denial? hahah


----------



## BuddyLuv

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wait so am I in denial? hahah


 
yup. It happens to the best of us.


----------



## GrowinGreen

Well it is day 49 from the start of this grow and so far out of 4 AIs- I have 1 confirmed female and 1 confirmed male- which I killed today.

I believe the other AI I have in the flowering room is also a male- so that is too bad.

But the death of this male AI made life and room for the AI that has been sitting in the cup- so today I transplanted the AI from the cup into its new bucket.

---


----------



## swiftgt

sorry to hear you got a few males,
so how are you gertting those oz;s over to buddy,
or do you have to grow it first! 
so Super Plant Tonic, how much is it and how do you use it?
havent heard of it,


----------



## swiftgt

ive got three ak48's comming up now, there about a month old.
oh yea,only 1 way bets , new to me!
ill have a look at that stuff, thanks.


----------



## BuddyLuv

It's what they call a gentleman's bet


----------



## BuddyLuv

well if you were a close friend and the circumstance of growing did not come into play I would have paid that bet if I were wrong. A gentleman's bet just means a bet for fun and the one right gets bragging rights


----------



## GrowinGreen

So out of 4 AIs I have 1 female, 2 males, and 1 unknown. I also have 1 AK48 that is unknown. But yesterday I took 5 clones from the 1 confirmed AI female so I really have 6 females, right?

Just like the last male I killed this one also had real good root structure and again I have to give credit to the SPT.

I hope the last AI is a female- it'd be nice to a least a 1:1 ratio.

---


----------



## swiftgt

ah well at least one of each strain is a female, with the help of some cloning, you'll be fine!


----------



## CharacterZero

I am going to be growing with hempy "hydroton" buckets as well.  looks like a great medium to work with.  

Can I just start clones in rockwool, and then straight into a 5 gallon bucket? or should I start with a smaller 32 oz cup or something like that and then cut the bottom off of the cup exposing roots and plant into the bigger 5 gallon bucket?


----------



## GrowinGreen

Hey CharacterZero- do you have a grow journal? I really like the hydoton too- and the fact that it is reusable is a huge bonus. What strain did you grow?

I have some clones going right now and I am going to let them get a good root system formed and then just put them in the large bucket that they will finish in. I only use 2 gallon buckets but I'm sure they'd be fine going right into the 5 gallons too- less of a hassle too. Might take a little more time for the roots to reach the res- but they will. Post some pics of your grow in here if you want, I'd like to see it


----------



## CharacterZero

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> Hey CharacterZero- do you have a grow journal? I really like the hydoton too- and the fact that it is reusable is a huge bonus. What strain did you grow?
> 
> I have some clones going right now and I am going to let them get a good root system formed and then just put them in the large bucket that they will finish in. I only use 2 gallon buckets but I'm sure they'd be fine going right into the 5 gallons too- less of a hassle too. Might take a little more time for the roots to reach the res- but they will. Post some pics of your grow in here if you want, I'd like to see it



well sadly I havn't started growing them yet.  I will be starting kush and sweet dreams clones in about 2 months.  I am in the process of moving into a house.

Going to get a dark room 150 tent with a 1000w hps light.

I will start a grow journal as soon as I get it going.  

currently I grow mushrooms and I am on my last grow.  I dont want to grow both at the same time.

So I have been spending most of my time learning about marijuana cultivation.  I will probly have lots of questions for you about the hempy bucket.  It seems like the best method for me right now.  I got a lot of hydroton already from mushroom growing.


----------



## GrowinGreen

Those sound like some nice strains you are getting. And your setup sounds real good too. I don't think you will be disappointed with the buckets- and I'm more than happy to try and answer any questions

I want some mushies...


----------



## CharacterZero

lol I want some too.  its easy to grow them, try it sometime.  growing weed seems to be a lot more rewarding, though.  I smoke weed everyday so this will help me save haha.  it also seems to be a lot more fun to grow green  

I wish I could do both, but thats just too risky for me.


----------



## swiftgt

hay gg
so how are the plants doing,
i think its about time for a pic update!


----------



## GrowinGreen

Hey swift what's up? I'll try and get some pics up tomorrow, but the plants are doing good!

The female AI actually went into the flower room today, and the 2 WWs were chopped and trimmed and all the nugs are in paper bags as we speak.

The 1 AK48 showed its sex a couple days ago- it's a female! I got lucky on that one. And the 5 AI clones are looking real healthy but still waiting for the roots to show.


----------



## GrowinGreen

Well it is day 66 of this grow.

The first picture is of the AK48- which turned out to be female!

The 2nd picture is of the oldest AI. It has been in flower for 3 days now- so she was vegged for 63 days. From the third node up she has alternating branches- it's cool.

The 3rd picture is of the other AI. It is about the size as the AK48, but it hasn't shown sex yet.

The last picture is of the 5 clones. They are looking good- two of them have shown roots.

---


----------



## swiftgt

looking good g.g, there all nice and healthy looking!
so have you smoked any of your ww's yet?


----------



## Killuminati420

[/quote]thanks mp, i'm glad you like it

and if you were wondering, yes, that is a dog kennel haha, it actually works surprisingly well. the lights just rest on top it. i will probably move them somewhere else for flower, but we'll see.[/quote]
hah, a dog kennel, very creative!  :watchplant: :bongin:


----------



## leafminer

Those Auroras are lookin good! Me, I am stuck in reveg with mine. Oh well I learned something about growing zones.


----------



## GrowinGreen

Well the last AI is a female! So out of 5 seeds I got 3 females and 2 males, not bad. I now have 2 AI females and 1 AK48 female.

The first picture is of the oldest AI that has been in flower for 11 days now- the top cola is the only part that has really started budding. This thing is a bush. From the third node up- the branches are all about even with the canopy.

The 2nd picture is of the younger AI- it was started about 11 days after the AI in flower. So it is about 63 days old. It just showed its female parts a few days ago. I am going to let her veg for a bit longer until I can take some clones, then I will put her into flower.

The 3rd picture is of the AK48. It has real indica leaves and is staying real short and bushy. It has a nice smell- like sour/sweet. It is also 63 days old. I am going to take some clones of the AK today, and when they show roots I am going to put the AK into flower.

The last picture is of a couple clones taken from the oldest AI that's in flower now. I took 5 and all 5 rooted- thanks to NorCal's guide. I don't know what I am going to do with all these yet- I am for sure keeping 1 mom of each plant.

---


----------



## GrowinGreen

Well I now have both AIs and the AK48 in flower.

I took 5 clones from the oldest AI a few weeks ago and they all ended up rooting and are already getting big- I don't know what to do with all them. I also took 5 clones from the AK48 and they have all rooted too! I took 4 clones from the younger AI yesterday, so we will see about those.

I'm just trying to keep the genetics for when I move- then I can get started right way.


----------



## swiftgt

if you want to keep yor genitics then you should be looing into getting some good pollen and brush it onto the lower branches, self some free seeds for when you move!
by the way, looking ace man!


----------



## thedonofchronic

:ciao: hey growingreen
its been a while man. screw catching up
put this to your mouth bro :bongin:


----------



## GrowinGreen

The 1st picture is of the beautiful AK48.

The 2nd picture is of all 3 plants in my amazing flowering room :laugh: the very left one is the AK48, than the older AI, and than the younger AI.

The middle AI has been in flower 19 days. All the side branches have made a pretty even canopy. I need the AK and other AI to stretch so they can enjoy the light too. The AK and younger AI have been in flower for 3 days now.

The 3rd picture is of the oldest AIs cola starting to form.

And the last 2 pictures are of all the clones. The 5 clones in the very back of the humidity tray are from the AK48 and have all rooted. The front 4 clones I took yesterday and are from the younger AI. The clones in the cups have all rooted and are from the oldest AI.

---


----------



## Mr. Moon

lookin good, i gotta join in on this journal, im waiting for some AI seeds to come my way should be any day now, like to know more about your grow.


----------



## GrowinGreen

Mr. Moon said:
			
		

> lookin good, i gotta join in on this journal, im waiting for some AI seeds to come my way should be any day now, like to know more about your grow.



hey man thanks for taking a look. If you want to know more about the grow you got to start at page 1! If you have any specific questions let me know though. You will be very happy with the AI seeds.


----------



## Mr. Moon

i bought some single seeds, and the only one that was cracked when i opened the package was the AI seed. blaaashshd! :-( so i emailed em, hopefully i get a new one in replace of the damaged one.


----------



## GrowinGreen

Here are some pictures of the oldest AI that has been in flower for 26 days.

From the looks of it I'm going to have a nice cola. It has a real earthy smell- not strong at all. All the branches are very even right under the main cola

---


----------



## GrowinGreen

Here are some pictures of the AK48 that has been in flower for 8 days now.

It has a really nice fruity/citrus smell and is really bushing out-

Because of how the stem started growing and alternating it created about 3 even canopy branches so hopefully it will have some nice colas

---


----------



## GrowinGreen

Now here are some pictures of the younger AI that has been in flower for 8 days now.

It has an earthy smell like the older AI, but has a skunk tone too.

The stem on this thing is fat, and the leaves are huge-

---


----------



## GrowinGreen

Alright so here are some pictures of all 3 in the closet. I figured I would take some pictures today since I had to give the 2 on the corners their own booster seats.

From left to right: AK48, old AI, young AI

---


----------



## GrowinGreen

So it is day 29 (4 weeks, 1 day) of flower for the oldest AI aka AI(A)

I had to empty the runoff trays so I got some pics too. The buds are starting to get fat and the top cola is really growing above the rest. I hope it buds out nicely.

Nirvana says flowering time is 7/9 weeks, so we will see. I plan on letting it go to about 20-30% amber before harvesting- hopefully she puts me into a coma. The smell is still not strong- but it has a really unique smell that is hard to describe- almost sour.

---


----------



## 50bud

Nice bushes there growin green. I wouldnt make an issue of the leaves just yet. Whats your watering schedule? How far away from the tops of your plants are the lights?


----------



## GrowinGreen

50bud said:
			
		

> Nice bushes there growin green. I wouldnt make an issue of the leaves just yet. Whats your watering schedule? How far away from the tops of your plants are the lights?



hey thanks for stopping by 50bud- yeah I'm not too worried about it right now. I just hope they don't get any worse. Right now I am watering them every other day. And the tall plant in the middle- the tip of its cola is about a foot from the HPS. But at one point it grew real quick over night and got a little too close to the light before I had time to raise it. So I'm pretty sure it is from heat stress, but the light is in a good spot now.

---


----------



## erwinsweeney

You've got some really nice ones goin there Green.  I think I would like to try AI in the future.  I have seen very nice results from people on this site from AI.  I am VERY interested to watch your AK-48.  Yours is just slightly ahead of mine.  I'm very curious to see the difference in the end result, being that yours is under HPS, and mine are under the LED and CFL.  Comparing our plants now, they seem very similiar in size and stature.  Mine is about 24" now.  Yours look very happy and healthy.


----------



## GrowinGreen

hey erwin thanks for stopping by- here is an update on the AK48.

It has been in flower for 16 days now and is about 26" tall and wide- so pretty similar to yours. It is just now starting to put on some weight. I have read that the AK48 has a cherry pheno and I think I may have it. It smells very sweet and fruity. The buds don't seem as dense as the AIs, but it is still early. 

The last picture is of the cola starting to form.

---


----------



## erwinsweeney

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> hey erwin thanks for stopping by- here is an update on the AK48.
> 
> It has been in flower for 16 days now and is about 26" tall and wide- so pretty similar to yours. It is just now starting to put on some weight. I have read that the AK48 has a cherry pheno and I think I may have it. It smells very sweet and fruity. The buds don't seem as dense as the AIs, but it is still early.
> 
> The last picture is of the cola starting to form.
> 
> ---


 
Again: Looking great!  Amazing how our plants look almost identical to each other.  I also definitely have one cherry pheno.  I have been aware of it since pretty early on in veg.  I was praying that would be one of the females, and my prayers were answered.  The cherry pheno was a bit slower to show sex, and is at 22" versus 24" for the other female.  However the cherry pheno plant has been much more receptive to the nutes.  My other female has endured some nute burn twice, and is much more finnicky.  I was originally taking clones from the bigger and faster to flower plant, but changed my mind when I weighed in the fact that the cherry one is stronger, and never got burned with the nutes, and not to mention is a rarer pheno.  The way the buds are forming on yours are identical to mine, only that I really haven't started to form the main cola as much as yours.  It's awesome to see about where I should be in 8-9 days.  Thanks.


----------



## GrowinGreen

Well I've decided to do an update for each plant- once every week.

So the oldest AI has been in flower for 36 days (5 weeks, 1 day) now. She is really starting to pack on the weight and trichome production is really going. She is 41" tall and the cola is 13" long. The cola is filling in a little more everyday. The plant still has a really weird smell- can't even describe it. It isn't a strong smell- just something kind of natural about it.

I have been varying the pH with every watering. The last watering I put at 6.0, next 5.8, and than 5.6. I read that phosphorus is taken up the best at a pH higher than 5.8- so just giving it a shot.

---


----------



## ArtVandolay

Wow!! :hubba:


----------



## thedonofchronic

good lord.
those first pics are insane.
how many weeks you think they take
to finish? those look real good man
im speechless haha i want to try a bucket now


----------



## GrowinGreen

Hey Art- thanks for stopping by

And Don- Nirvana says it should finish in 7-9 weeks. So anywhere from 49 to 63 days and I'm currently at day 36. So I would say I am about halfway there, if not a little more. In my opinion the AI has flowered very fast. I am going to wait until the trichomes are about 20-25% amber- might as well take it all the way, right?

And I always thought you were going to try a few buckets haha but your grow right now looks awesome man.


----------



## GrowinGreen

Well it's been a week since the last AK48 update- so here we go.

It is about 27" tall and has 2 main colas that are forming. It's really just a little bush. I don't know if it is going to be a good yielder- but I think I have a real nice pheno for taste/smoke.

The buds have a real sweet cherry smell which I have heard is a pheno people have gotten before with the AK. It just smells so good.

Out of my 3 plants this one is loaded with the most trichomes. They are even starting to coat the fan leaves. The buds are starting to fill in nice but they look a little airy- probably because it's on one of the sides of the closet and not getting as much light as the middle one.

Here is a cool weekly growth comparison:
Last week: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=117623&d=1244590552
This week: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=118617&d=1245190423

---


----------



## Locked

Lookin real good......


----------



## erwinsweeney

Those are looking very good.  Mine just started with the trichomes in the last couple days.  My cherry plant is a bit slower with the trichomes, however the cherry plant seems to be more desirable.  I posted a few closeup pics of the buds today.  Mine are almost as tall as yours now, I think about 25".  It's really cool to have someone to compare with.


----------



## leafminer

Congrats on your Auroras. Looking absolutely great. Sounds very typical, esp. the smell. You are going to find that when cured properly the bud is dense, and has a spicy aroma with a lot of cinammon in it. And it will knock you flat! Try to let one of them go 50% amber, you'll like it.


----------



## GrowinGreen

So the oldest AI has been in flower for 43 days (6 weeks, 1 day) now. 

Nirvana says she finishes in 7/9 weeks- so getting close to that time. I might take her all the way to 9 weeks. Everything is looking good. I just hope she packs on a lot more weight in these last couple weeks. She definitely is loading up the trichomes- getting real frosty. The smell is also starting to get a lot stronger.

Oh and the other day I raised the light a little and the cola already started to grow up a little which is sweet. So the cola is continuing to grow tall.

:guitar:

---


----------



## skallie

nice plants growingreen but lower the nutrient strength as the leaf tips are showing signs of nute burn. 

take no notice what the seed breeder label states cos its all pure ** they say this to make ya buy their fast finishing seeds just go by the look of the buds and trics if thats your thing.

they look like they could easily go another 3-4 weeks imho

worth the extra weeks harvest wise and bud quality.

ive only recently after 10+ years of growing bitten the bullet and allowed my plants to grow out to maturity instead of chopping when the buds felt hard and believe me its well worth the wait growin.

skallie


----------



## smokybear

The ladies are looking fantastic. Great work so far. Keep the pics coming and keep us posted on those. Take care and be safe.


----------



## GrowinGreen

skallie said:
			
		

> nice plants growingreen but lower the nutrient strength as the leaf tips are showing signs of nute burn.
> 
> take no notice what the seed breeder label states cos its all pure ** they say this to make ya buy their fast finishing seeds just go by the look of the buds and trics if thats your thing.
> 
> they look like they could easily go another 3-4 weeks imho
> 
> worth the extra weeks harvest wise and bud quality.
> 
> ive only recently after 10+ years of growing bitten the bullet and allowed my plants to grow out to maturity instead of chopping when the buds felt hard and believe me its well worth the wait growin.
> 
> skallie



hey skallie thanks for stopping by- that nute burn you are seeing is actually heat stress that occurred earlier in the grow and has just stayed. I have found a "happy spot" with the nutes that they seem to like.

And yeah I just use what the breeder says as a guideline. I'm always checking the trichomes and they are still mostly clear with a few cloudy- so I still have a few weeks to go, 3 to 4 more weeks would be nice!


----------



## joefraser

if you dont mind me asking you a few question on using hydroton in hempy bucket. im about to start trying out hydroton in hempy because it can be reuse for along time n i read through your whole thread trying to see what kind of idea i could get from your grow on how you are feeding from clone to finish. you said you water a few time a day at start n every other day when root hit rez. do you feed every watering or feed ph water feed? what ppm or you feeding at through all stages? just trying to get an idea to what i need to do n look out for thank you.


----------



## GrowinGreen

joefraser said:
			
		

> you said you water a few time a day at start n every other day when root hit rez. do you feed every watering or feed ph water feed? what ppm or you feeding at through all stages? just trying to get an idea to what i need to do n look out for thank you.



hey joefraser- yeah I would definitely suggest using hydroton with the hempy buckets. It's good stuff. When the clone or seedling roots haven't reached the res I water a couple times everyday until they do, basically just so they don't dry out. I also water with a nutrient solution every time, strength depending on what they can handle- start low.

When the clone or seedling roots have reached the res I water either once a day or once every other day- depending on how much they are taking up. 
And I still water with a nutrient solution every time. No need to flush with the hempy buckets unless you are having nute/salt problems really.

The plants I have in flower I have been watering everyday because they have been drinking the nutrient solution everyday. Hope this helps.


----------



## thedonofchronic

hey gg,
i got a big bag of this stuff called ultimate indica.
i cant find too much info on it, but boy does it hit you hard
dont know if its similar at all too AI. its UI i guess lol
i also go a fat sack of great white shark, and this stuff is
white. its coated. anyways im just blazed thought id stop in


----------



## ishnish

:watchplant:  :bong:

:ciao:


----------



## joefraser

thank green for the tips much appreciated


----------



## crizzo357

Hope my AI's look that good in a few weeks. mine are just starting to show some bud forming. keep it up GG.

Criz


----------



## ArtVandolay

Hey, GG, your plants are looking great .

Couple of things - I rigged up a hempy bucket so it doesn't run off - I installed a 3/8 plastic elbow with a hose barb on it at the bottom of the bucket. Then I stuck a short piece of 3/8 clear plastic hose on the hose barb. No big deal but I can see the water level in the res by looking at it in the plastic hose. I just wonder if some amount of actual runoff is needed = is some flushing going on with the runoff that is necessary?

More importantly - the only thing wrong with these hempy buckets is the daily required watering (you probably knew that ). I mean I don't mind watering at all when I'm home but what if you were away from home even once for a day (or more)? Is there ANY way to rig up something that would water the buckets automatically for a few days?

PS why no PMs


----------



## GrowinGreen

Hey Art- I was on vacation (banned) for a little while :hubba: DON'T ERASE YOUR THREADS! :laugh: So I didn't get any of your PMs, and still didn't- resend them if you want.

Anyway- sounds like a nice fix for the runoff you have there. The only thing I have heard people say is the runoff is useful to mix up the nutrient solution in the reservoir and it helps provide oxygen to the roots. But I bet it would work just fine.

And about the automatic feeding, I have thought about this too. I would probably just get a pump and an attachment to hook multiple tubes up too. Put the pump in some sort of reservoir (rubbermaid container) and just have it pump nutrients to each bucket for like 5 minutes or so each day. You would have to put enough nutrients in the additional reservoir though for however long you will be gone.


----------



## Locked

Hey GG...glad to see you are back.... I was hoping the banned thing was not for good...


----------



## LassChance

kalikisu said:
			
		

> cant wait to see the little ones.



This is a holy time!  The creation of new life is at hand.
You GO, man.     Hempy RULES!
I have a dozen AK 47 about a week old, just got their first6 real leaves.
HOOOBOY!

Lass


----------



## swiftgt

hey gg, i was wondering where you had gotten too!
your babys are lookin sweet man!


----------



## GrowinGreen

*Hamster*- thanks for the welcome back.
*Lass*- do you have a journal going at all? I'd like to see how it's going.
*Swift*- yeah just a little vacation haha and thanks!

I went on a long hike the other day and dropped my camera and it broke. So that sucks. I'll try to get some pictures up somehow.


----------



## thedonofchronic

whats goin on GG
your plants are so darn perty :stoned:


----------



## GrowinGreen

hey Don-  :ciao: thanks

Well I obviously wasn't very careful last night when I closed the closet door for lights off. I went to open the closet door today for some airflow and noticed I closed one of the big nugs in the door last night  :doh: it's as flat as a pancake. Hope this doesn't stunt any growth.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Looking amazing GG. Think you have sold me on getting a few of these to try.

I was wondering about the genetics a little bit though.
It says NL x Afgan from what Ive read. 
Now I believe I saw when developing their NL they had to use a Skunk and Haze to help. So this NL of Nirvana is like 80-90% Indica.
Since NL was mainly a Afgan Indica to begin with. Wouldnt adding this Afgan just take it to being a more truer version of NL?

From your shots, it defiantly looks more like NL did 20 years ago when I had a few going, than it does almost any other strain of NL Ive seen now.


----------



## GrowinGreen

Hey SPEARCHUCKER thanks for stopping by! I think you should definitely get some AI beans- you won't be disappointed. I really don't know too much about the actual AI genetic history- basically just what you have posted and that makes since to me. I know BuddyLuv and Leafminer have grown AI before- so they might have some more input. I've never grown NL- so I really couldn't make a comparison. You bring up a very interesting point though!


----------



## GrowinGreen

Alright well I don't have a camera right now since mine broke, but I just wanted to give a little update.

Today the AK48 has been in flower for 40 days and is really starting to pack on the weight. People say it can finish in 48 days, but I highly doubt that. I am going to let it go for at least 8 weeks. I think this is definitely going to be my favorite smoke. It has a very, very sweet cherry like smell and is COVERED in trichomes. I think there are trichomes on top of other trichomes. And the buds are extremely dense. Just a nice plant to look at.

The Aurora Indica has been in flower for 59 days  now and is still gaining weight. It did get pretty bad nutrient burn but it should be okay I flushed right away for a couple days. I should have listened to *skallie *when he told me above (my bad)! My plan is to give the AI one more week of nutrients and than flush for another week, but I don't see any amber trichomes yet. This AI has a really nice smell too and all the nugs are getting real big. I'm excited to see what my yield is going to be.

Well pretty boring without pictures, I'll try to get some sometime this week.


----------



## nikimadritista

Nice journal dude!
Not long left now..
I'm glad I'll be around to see this harvest 
Get a new cam


----------



## GrowinGreen

Hey thanks nikimadritista- yeah not too long left but it still seems like forever.

Today I cut the nug that got smashed in the closet door. At day 61 all the trichomes are still mostly clear so I still got a little time. The nug is hanging to dry right now and I'll probably put it in a paper bag tomorrow. I can't wait to give it a taste. It weighed 4.5 grams so I'll be curious to see the dry weight. They are pretty dense nugs. And I'm working on getting a new camera


----------



## crizzo357

Hey GG, when did your AI's start to show there buds forming? im at 4 weeks and there doing nothing but stretching still I havent been in there in a few days was at the beach for the weekend so Ill take pics tonight see what you think. ck my journal!

Criz


----------



## Locked

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> Hey thanks nikimadritista- yeah not too long left but it still seems like forever.
> 
> Today I cut the nug that got smashed in the closet door. At day 61 all the trichomes are still mostly clear so I still got a little time. The nug is hanging to dry right now and I'll probably put it in a paper bag tomorrow. I can't wait to give it a taste. It weighed 4.5 grams so I'll be curious to see the dry weight. They are pretty dense nugs. And I'm working on getting a new camera



I think I read somewhere you lose 75% of weight when dried and cured...you shld wind up with around a gram to 1.2 grams when dry for that nug...


----------



## GrowinGreen

crizzo357 said:
			
		

> Hey GG, when did your AI's start to show there buds forming? im at 4 weeks and there doing nothing but stretching still I havent been in there in a few days was at the beach for the weekend so Ill take pics tonight see what you think. ck my journal!


Hey crizzo- it's funny you mention it taking forever to bud. I have 2 different AI phenos and the one in most these pictures started budding real fast- within the first 2 weeks. But the other AI I have takes forever to start budding. I have one I put in flower like 3 weeks ago and it is barely doing anything. Yeah post some pics and I'll take a look.



			
				Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I think I read somewhere you lose 75% of weight when dried and cured...you shld wind up with around a gram to 1.2 grams when dry for that nug...


Yeah I've read that too- I just wish it weren't true haha. It's pretty sad to think about, but whatever.


----------



## Locked

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> Yeah I've read that too- I just wish it weren't true haha. It's pretty sad to think about, but whatever.



Yeah...tell me about it... I had 500grams of wet White Dwarf when I harvested...it broke my heart when I weighed it up after drying...
Now I am down to my last 2.5 grams of it... i gotta smoke my Bonus seed girl more often now and save that for special occasions... I hope my Snowryders and Russian Rocket Fuel hurry up and finish.


----------



## leafminer

I can't wait to see the latest pics Growin'. Yeah! I have to buy some more seed probably. Dang, I wish I lived somewhere that didn't get so hellish hot. Don't forget to give us a smoke report when they're cured! :hubba:


----------



## crizzo357

> Hey crizzo- it's funny you mention it taking forever to bud. I have 2 different AI phenos and the one in most these pictures started budding real fast- within the first 2 weeks. But the other AI I have takes forever to start budding. I have one I put in flower like 3 weeks ago and it is barely doing anything. Yeah post some pics and I'll take a look.



Thanks GG now im not so worried Ill have those pics up this weekend.......a small fan fell on my Fem super skunk so that ones dead.....my thai ss 1 of them has buds all over it and filling in nicely. the other thai ss is lacking behind but thats lack of light because i wasnt ready for these things to grow like crazy so lesson learned!

Criz


----------



## GrowinGreen

So the AI is 65 days into flower, that is 9 weeks and 2 days...

And I still don't see a single amber trichome. It did get nutrient burn pretty bad a couple weeks ago but I flushed and only gave it water for a while and I noticed new green growth.

Could the nutrient burn have slowed this process?

I want to wait for some amber trich, but I'm thinking about cutting it down soon.


----------



## Locked

Are they at least all cloudy GG? I know what it is like to wait and wait for the amber trichs...you start to second guess if you did something wrong and they will never turn amber...


----------



## GrowinGreen

Hey HL- yeah they are definitely almost all cloudy. I actually went to radio shack today and bought another pocket microscope to add to my collection haha. I have a hell of a time using them for some reason. But I checked the trichomes today and did notice more amber ones.

I actually started flushing yesterday and plan on harvesting in 5-6 days. I also "cleaved" the AI today! So we will see what that does. I learned of this so called "cleaving" from nonames journal which you can find here:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41424&page=2


----------



## meds4me

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Hey, GG, your plants are looking great .
> 
> Couple of things - I rigged up a hempy bucket so it doesn't run off - I installed a 3/8 plastic elbow with a hose barb on it at the bottom of the bucket. Then I stuck a short piece of 3/8 clear plastic hose on the hose barb. No big deal but I can see the water level in the res by looking at it in the plastic hose. I just wonder if some amount of actual runoff is needed = is some flushing going on with the runoff that is necessary?
> 
> More importantly - the only thing wrong with these hempy buckets is the daily required watering (you probably knew that ). I mean I don't mind watering at all when I'm home but what if you were away from home even once for a day (or more)? Is there ANY way to rig up something that would water the buckets automatically for a few days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought ? here..I use a modified version of the hempy buckets ( actually MassP's) and I use "black gold" which has worm castings already in it. By following MassP's design and adding in the Potting soil w / coco coir. I can water evry three days or so which allows me to  wander off...
> 
> And your version of a "fill tube" to show resvoir level is "*SHARP"...* good one.
> PS why no PMs


   cause you didnt hit the "send" button ? idk...lol


----------



## GrowinGreen

Alright so here is the AK48 at day 51 of flower. This pheno is definitely a keeper so I'm glad I have a mother plant.

The buds are very resinous and still have a very sweet smell to them. The calyx are really swelling up and the buds are extremely dense.

Trichomes are almost all cloudy and starting to turn amber

---


----------



## GrowinGreen

More pictures

---


----------



## dontexist

Hey love the way that you are using hempy with hydroton. Few questions, do you use Ca/Mg to your buckets, since I heard that its critical to hempy. Did you ever use the original hempy method or 100% perlite and how did that compare? Also excuse me if this was answered in the previous post, to busy looking at the buds, how big are the containers and how far up is the hole. I am looking at starting my first grow once I move and I wanted to do hempy but did not like the idea of perlite. To much dust and not as easy to clean. Can not wait see the rest.


----------



## GrowinGreen

Thanks for taking a look dontexist!

I have never used Cal/Mag before and have really never had any problems with deficiencies either, but it probably wouldn't hurt to have some handy. I am using the 3 part flora series with koolbloom.

The first time I tried the hempy buckets I used 100% perlite which worked well, but that stuff was a mess and not reusable at all. It was also very light and didn't hold the plant well once it got taller and heavier. The hydroton works very well- I have no complaints so far.

I am using 2 gallon contains that I got from Ace Hardware for like $1 in the gardening section, and the hole is 2 inches from the bottom. If you are going to try the hempy buckets I suggest using hydroton- you won't be disappointed!


----------



## dontexist

Another question, you say that you water every other day once the roots hit the res, is it possible to water every third day, or does the hydroton dry out.


----------



## ishnish

Look'n good GG.
:48:
:watchplant:


----------



## GrowinGreen

dontexist said:
			
		

> Another question, you say that you water every other day once the roots hit the res, is it possible to water every third day, or does the hydroton dry out.


Hey well with this grow I've actually had to water them everyday especially when I put them in flower- so that doesn't always hold true. Could be strain dependent as well- these AI seem to chug the stuff down.

So really you will just have to see as you go- the hydroton definitely does dry out faster than the perlite though

and thanks ishnish


----------



## nonameseeds

looks very good GrowinGreen..nice buds..:hubba: ..the IA you cleaved how is she doing ??

Gr,
NN


----------



## Pothead420

very nice the AK48 looks great! you got a awesome pheno i had all high yielding low potency buds so i did not keep a mom but that looks DANK!!
great job. the AI looks nice also i have some of them to pop still hope i get lucky with pheno selection.
also if you have not tried there ICE or Crystal you got to run them when you have the chance there great:hubba: all the phenos were keepers in there own way. there very good yielders and are pretty potent very nice bag appeal and good smoke. if you do try them look for the GRAPE pheno out of the ICE its one of the best phenos you will find. 
keep up the good work


----------



## Vegs

I must not have had lady luck on my side with my current AI grow. Out of 10 seeds, 9 sprouted and from the looks of it I have all males. I'll give it a few more days but I'm positive I have at least 6 males on my hands, ifnot more. It's a bummer because I see from other peoples grow they have had better success them me. 

Looks like I need to pick up another pack of ten and start over. =(


----------



## budculese

this is great news i just ordered the same a i from them


----------

